# 8 Freight



## Hilldodger (30 Apr 2010)

We've just been given one and I've ridden it back across town.

It was like trying to steer a battleship up the High Street - god the handling is bad. Me thinks it will have the head angle cut and rewelded.


----------



## BigSteev (30 Apr 2010)

Nonsense, it's a fine machine. You'll appreciate the steep head angle once it's loaded up.
If you want to get anything welded on it I'd recommend some strengthening gussets where the (what would be) seat stays meet the top of the load area.


----------



## bikepete (30 Apr 2010)

That's odd, the ones I've ridden have been fine - maybe a few mins to get used to it. Couriers in York seem to like the handling. Has it had non-standard forks added or something?


----------



## Hilldodger (30 Apr 2010)

Maybe it's because I don't like nervous steering and do like a more relaxed head angle. I don't like small wheeled folders for the same reason.

Anyway, I haven't got to ride it.


----------



## Arch (30 Apr 2010)

bikepete said:


> That's odd, the ones I've ridden have been fine - maybe a few mins to get used to it. Couriers in York seem to like the handling. Has it had non-standard forks added or something?



Yup, I've ridden one fine too, in fact I was impressed at how 'normal' it felt.


----------



## Hilldodger (1 May 2010)

Maybe ours is one of the many that have broken and been bodged up - I haven't looked.

I do think it could be improved massively by having more rake and trail, though.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Maybe ours is one of the many that have broken and been bodged up - I haven't looked.
> 
> I do think it could be improved massively by having more rake and trail, though.



Rake, I would imagine you could pick up at any garden centre....

Not sure about trail. There is trail mix, that nuts and raisins stuff....


----------

